# What is it?



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Please pardon my ignorance but does anyone know what the large white structure/vehicle anchored in the middle of the south end of Utah lake is?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I think you might be talking about the large white rock covered in bird peay/poo thus making it appear white? Known as bird Island. This time of year the ice sheets get stacked up on it and it's more visible.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks pkred! That makes sense. My wife and I were out riding Saturday and saw it from Blow Hole Hill and we could not figure out what it was. It is so white that in looks like a craft from far away.


----------

